
Google Metronome - i_have_to_speak
https://www.google.com/search?q=metronome
======
timothya
There's another interactive widget when you search for "bubble level" (only on
mobile). Handy!

If you're not on mobile, this article has some screenshots of the widget:
[http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/12/23/searching-bubble-
lev...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/12/23/searching-bubble-level-in-
google-on-your-phone-gives-you-an-interactive-bubble-indicator/)

~~~
estomagordo
That's amazing.

------
kevincoughlin
Bing as well
[http://www.bing.com/?q=metronome](http://www.bing.com/?q=metronome)

~~~
ethana
Other tool I use frequently is the speed test.
[https://www.bing.com/search?q=speed+test](https://www.bing.com/search?q=speed+test)

------
frogpelt
It only goes up to 208.

Is there some significance to that tempo?

The metronome apps on my phone go up to 240 or 250.

EDIT: Nevermind. Wiki has the answer:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metronome#Usage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metronome#Usage)

~~~
raldi
Not much of an answer. It just says that 208 is a typical max; it doesn't
explain _why._

~~~
spiralganglion
You'd never* encounter a piece of classical music set to a faster tempo than
that, which also contained tempos slower than (say) 40, where you'd want to
denote both extremes using quarter notes. Ultimately, it has to do with useful
ranges of human ability and perception. By the same token, you can reasonably
expect an article on clothing sizes to say something to the effect of "XXXS to
XXXL", without needing to explain why the range doesn't go further.

* Excepting, of course, the handful of joke scores or works of postmodern classical that would surely be summoned to this thread if I neglected to include this caveat.

~~~
TillE
But 208 is such an exact number. That still hasn't been explained.

~~~
ominous
Most numbers are. Exact.

------
gitah
Nice widget. If Google Search can have an obscure widget like this, they
should also do a calendar widget.

It pains me every time I search for calendar to do a quick look up and having
to click through a link.

~~~
WWKong
Google "date"

------
pqhwan
This effectively replaces all top search results for the keyword "metronome".
Wonder how the sites' owners feel about this. For customers it's just one less
click, I guess.

~~~
bitmapbrother
I'm sure they'll get over it just like the online calculator site owners got
over it. /s

------
shuri
[https://www.google.com/search?q=timer](https://www.google.com/search?q=timer)
too

------
emmab
For everyone who's not seeing it, it's possible it's being AB tested or
something.

------
dc2
For those who don't see it, it's a small widget above the search results that
lets you set a simple metronome.

------
rotub
I find this very unsettling to listen to...

~~~
laxatives
I'm not a serious musician but it seems like it has a really wide impulse. Not
like a click track or striking a wood block, but more like something a lot
more squishy or rubbing something abrasive.

------
neves
What should have happened? Didn't see anything. Is it just an American thing?
Or my ad blocker blocked it?

------
agumonkey
Passes the tab unfocus test. Many HTML metronome goes out of sync if you
change tab. I still you
[http://www.metronomeonline.com/legacy](http://www.metronomeonline.com/legacy)
(flash based) because of reasons.

------
andreyf
Any idea why it changes in jumps of 4bpm?

------
eridal
I guess this only works on desktop?

~~~
mdergosits
doesn't seem to work on safari on OSX

~~~
frogpelt
Works here in Safari.

------
Handwash
I cannot imagine a scenario of how this will be used. Any specific needs that
Google tries to cover?

I like their converter widget.

~~~
rtpg
You want to practice violin and have your laptop but no metronome?

I love the whole "Google as a search interface to a bunch of microapps" thing.
Now if only people other than Google could add things into these...

~~~
marvy
>if only people other than Google could add things into these I think that's
DuckDuckGo's approach.

